# Huntin Hotties are on the board...



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

That's fantastic!


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Way to go! Very nice!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

Congrats to you!!! My first time out will be this Saturday. Can't wait.


----------



## Louro (Jun 19, 2009)

Why did you kill that poor good tasting animal....  Way too go.........


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Way to go girl...I still think the chic and I need to come help you thin your herd!!


----------



## NCMikey (Nov 21, 2008)

Way to Go!!!


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

You rock...:cheer2:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Congrats ... twice


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Congrats!:darkbeer:


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats and Congrats! Nice Bucks!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

You're just going for all the importaint titles again this year!

CEO of Deer Herd Thinnage, Population Control Specialist...

Congrats again!


----------



## Archry Princess (May 28, 2009)

Happy for you!!! Way to go!!!


----------



## spookit (Sep 10, 2006)

congrats to you


----------



## nikkifay (Jul 13, 2009)

Congrats! Looks like a VERY successful day for you! Don't forget to post them under the scoring thread so you can get your points


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Very nice, congrats on the dbl whammy..


----------



## huntluvn (Jul 29, 2008)

Great job! Hoping to be so lucky myself! Congrats again!


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats on two nice deer with a bow!!!


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

congrats!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Alpha Doe said:


> You're just going for all the importaint titles again this year!
> 
> CEO of Deer Herd Thinnage, Population Control Specialist...
> 
> Congrats again!


Yeah lady, where are all your titles??? Arrow distribution and all that?!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey, Thanks everybody!! It was very exciting....we left the house and I dropped of "funsucker" (that's what Cool calls my husband) then I went to my "honeyhole" on the hill!! At 7:45 am I heard something and looked to the left and there was the 4 pt coming to me. He was on a mission....just kept on walking..got 13 yards in front of me and I shot. He ran behind me over my right shoulder and started twisting his tail , stood there for a few seconds and then walked off. So I get down out of the stand to see if I can find my arrow cause I didn't see it running off in him...and there it was gut all over it..so I'm thinking I shot low. So I climb back up in the stand and sit there until 8:20 and I think I see something coming up the path and there he is about 60 yards away....7 pt. He then starts towards me to the right...I turn around and figure out my safety harness it too high!!! I can't shoot to the right.....so I wait .....he walks around behind me and even gets to the bottom of the tree that I'm in and smells it!!!!!! Then looks like he's going to walk up the hill and leave. My heart was pounding!!! Then he comes back ...he get's behind a tree and that gives me time to turn around...and I can't shoot behind me on the left...my bow hanger in is the way!!! CRAP!!!! What am I going to do...then he looks up at me..I'm thinking this is it he's going to run..but he turns and starts walking down the hill to the left. I draw and he's at 10 yards!!!! DOUBLE LUNG!!!!! He goes about 40 yards and I see him fall!!!! I was dancing in the stand!! Oh and the 4 pt was about 80 yards from where I shot when we found him. What a morning 2 deer with a bow!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Hey, Thanks everybody!! It was very exciting....we left the house and I dropped of "funsucker" (that's what Cool calls my husband) then I went to my "honeyhole" on the hill!! At 7:45 am I heard something and looked to the left and there was the 4 pt coming to me. He was on a mission....just kept on walking..got 13 yards in front of me and I shot. He ran behind me over my right shoulder and started twisting his tail , stood there for a few seconds and then walked off. So I get down out of the stand to see if I can find my arrow cause I didn't see it running off in him...and there it was gut all over it..so I'm thinking I shot low. So I climb back up in the stand and sit there until 8:20 and I think I see something coming up the path and there he is about 60 yards away....7 pt. He then starts towards me to the right...I turn around and figure out my safety harness it too high!!! I can't shoot to the right.....so I wait .....he walks around behind me and even gets to the bottom of the tree that I'm in and smells it!!!!!! Then looks like he's going to walk up the hill and leave. My heart was pounding!!! Then he comes back ...he get's behind a tree and that gives me time to turn around...and I can't shoot behind me on the left...my bow hanger in is the way!!! CRAP!!!! What am I going to do...then he looks up at me..I'm thinking this is it he's going to run..but he turns and starts walking down the hill to the left. I draw and he's at 10 yards!!!! DOUBLE LUNG!!!!! He goes about 40 yards and I see him fall!!!! I was dancing in the stand!! Oh and the 4 pt was about 80 yards from where I shot when we found him. What a morning 2 deer with a bow!!



You are my HERO!!! 
Now get that signature on there...C.E.O. of deer thinnage!!! C.E.O...no glass ceiling!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> You are my HERO!!!
> Now get that signature on there...C.E.O. of deer thinnage!!! C.E.O...no glass ceiling!!!


I was dancing a pumping my fist....and there was nobody there to see it!!! LOL Just like they do on TV!!!


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

Good Job!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lady531 (Mar 25, 2008)

Congrats! I thought about you yesterday and wondered if you were hunting. I have seen deer 2 out of the four times I have been. My husband has not seen a deer yet and I let him hunt "my stand" Saturday evening.

I watched two small does (maybe 50 pounds) Wednesday evening for an hour. Saturday they came back out at about 7:30. They went into some thick stuff and I had one bed down about 30 yards away. It was so neat to watch it change positions and stick its nobby legs straight out. They came back out and then their momma came out with them. I didn't have time to get ready. She spotted me and stared for a few minutes at me stomping. It was so hard to be still and breathe! I was trying hard not to look at her. Finally she slipped back into the thick stuff and the babies continued eating. They finally walked off a little after 10:00.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

lady531 said:


> Congrats! I thought about you yesterday and wondered if you were hunting. I have seen deer 2 out of the four times I have been. My husband has not seen a deer yet and I let him hunt "my stand" Saturday evening.
> 
> I watched two small does (maybe 50 pounds) Wednesday evening for an hour. Saturday they came back out at about 7:30. They went into some thick stuff and I had one bed down about 30 yards away. It was so neat to watch it change positions and stick its nobby legs straight out. They came back out and then their momma came out with them. I didn't have time to get ready. She spotted me and stared for a few minutes at me stomping. It was so hard to be still and breathe! I was trying hard not to look at her. Finally she slipped back into the thick stuff and the babies continued eating. They finally walked off a little after 10:00.


Just remember where there are does there will be bucks!! Hang in there. Frank has only seen 2. We went today and I watched 2 spikes butt head and play for 40 min. It was funny!!


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Congratulations!! Awesome job!! Jealous am I!!


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*Awesome Bow Kill*

:darkbeer:You go girl

Awesome double I never have herd of a Woman doing that with a bow!!!



TAG


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

aggiegoddess said:


> :darkbeer:You go girl
> 
> Awesome double I never have herd of a Woman doing that with a bow!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you...I have a proud husband!!! I've been lucky enough to get 2 with a gun but this is my first with a bow.


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Congrats on your double kill! I know you felt like walking on air! Awesome Job! I want to kill one bad and can't wait until I do.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

GirlieBowhunter said:


> Congrats on your double kill! I know you felt like walking on air! Awesome Job! I want to kill one bad and can't wait until I do.


You will!!! Don't forget to post pictures when you do!!!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Hey, Thanks everybody!! It was very exciting....we left the house and I dropped of "funsucker" (that's what Cool calls my husband) then I went to my "honeyhole" on the hill!! At 7:45 am I heard something and looked to the left and there was the 4 pt coming to me. He was on a mission....just kept on walking..got 13 yards in front of me and I shot. He ran behind me over my right shoulder and started twisting his tail , stood there for a few seconds and then walked off. So I get down out of the stand to see if I can find my arrow cause I didn't see it running off in him...and there it was gut all over it..so I'm thinking I shot low. So I climb back up in the stand and sit there until 8:20 and I think I see something coming up the path and there he is about 60 yards away....7 pt. He then starts towards me to the right...I turn around and figure out my safety harness it too high!!! I can't shoot to the right.....so I wait .....he walks around behind me and even gets to the bottom of the tree that I'm in and smells it!!!!!! Then looks like he's going to walk up the hill and leave. My heart was pounding!!! Then he comes back ...he get's behind a tree and that gives me time to turn around...and I can't shoot behind me on the left...my bow hanger in is the way!!! CRAP!!!! What am I going to do...then he looks up at me..I'm thinking this is it he's going to run..but he turns and starts walking down the hill to the left. I draw and he's at 10 yards!!!! DOUBLE LUNG!!!!! He goes about 40 yards and I see him fall!!!! I was dancing in the stand!! Oh and the 4 pt was about 80 yards from where I shot when we found him. What a morning 2 deer with a bow!!


My heart is pounding just reading about your morning. How exciting!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

McStamper said:


> My heart is pounding just reading about your morning. How exciting!


I'm just ready for another morning like that!!!


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> I'm just ready for another morning like that!!!


Talk about "Ask and you shall receive". Hello... you must have that tree stand of yours up in the highest tree ever for the good Lord to hear you and to give you another perfect and almost a miracle hunt. You held it together do well to make the shot you did. Talk about up close and personal. He is truely an amazing Buck.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

SCBIRDOGMOMMA~ I sure hope your luck will rub off on me through the computer. In about 10 hours from now I will be sitting in my tree stand ~ we are dropping down to 28 tonight with a frost warning ~ should be good moving weather in the morning.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

camoprincess said:


> SCBIRDOGMOMMA~ I sure hope your luck will rub off on me through the computer. In about 10 hours from now I will be sitting in my tree stand ~ we are dropping down to 28 tonight with a frost warning ~ should be good moving weather in the morning.


Ok....it's morning...so when you get down out of the tree we want to see pictures and hear a story!!! Don't you just love it when the temp starts to fall and the deer start moving!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

tothewoodz said:


> Talk about "Ask and you shall receive". Hello... you must have that tree stand of yours up in the highest tree ever for the good Lord to hear you and to give you another perfect and almost a miracle hunt. You held it together do well to make the shot you did. Talk about up close and personal. He is truely an amazing Buck.


When I go back to that "honeyhole" I'm going to take my camera and take a picture of how high I'm up in the tree. You will not believe it!!! 15 ft. ladder stand!!! I been ask by a friend if he can borrow my horseshoe. I promise it's the buckeye!!!


----------



## kwanjangnihm (Aug 29, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

Okay wish me luck. I'm of to the stand...


----------



## Lady Hunter (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow! Congrats! Hoping to finally get one this year. Have a week from the 18the to the 25th vacation, and I'm spending it in the woods.
Havent been on AT in a while. Work, remodeling, this list goes on, but there will be time for hunting!


----------



## IBIWH2008 (Jul 26, 2009)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Got to go hunting yesterday morning and got 2!!! A 4pt and 7 pt........[/ATTACH]


Congratulations!! What an awesome day for you! Nice job.


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

how many bucks can you shoot? that's 3 for you right?


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

ohiobow said:


> how many bucks can you shoot? that's 3 for you right?


5 bucks and a total of 10 deer for the season.


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm back with no luck. I will be back in the stand Friday.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

tothewoodz said:


> I'm back with no luck. I will be back in the stand Friday.


Try try again!!! It's been raining here for 2 days now.


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh girls this weekend should be awesome... It will be rainning all this week and then Friday a cool front will be on us for the weekend. I took Monday off to hunt also. This is just makes the hair on the back of my neck start to tingle. I know it's going to be a blessed weekend. Plus It's going to be my husbands birthday on Saturday and all he wants to do for it is JUST HUNT... Oh I think I can do that  He shot a doe this past weekend. He was in the stand for just 3 hours and had 5 does under the stand and took a nice mature doe. I really think he has the best luck EVER. I think he has "Furmones". LOL I did see one when I was by our 5th wheel but he saw the "best side" ( if you get my hint ) of me. :moon: 
Well at least I know there is a buck around.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Go out there and get um!!! I wish you lots of luck!!!!! Happy Birthday to your husband!!!


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Go out there and get um!!! I wish you lots of luck!!!!! Happy Birthday to your husband!!!


Yes yes I will. And thank you for the b-day wish for Rick. I had him pull the team up and look at what you said. Im thinking the highs here will only be in the 50's lows in the 30's. Oh man I'm loving it.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Perfect weather for you...not so much for us 70% rain Saturday and 50% for Sunday.:sad:


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

Okay girls I'm off. This morning driving my son to school I saw 4 does out. I'm excited. I will let you all know. Bye Bye Of tothewoodz....


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

*doe*

Ok girls I have a doe down. I will send pic soon. Lana


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Yea ~ great job Lana:thumbs_up


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

tothewoodz said:


> Ok girls I have a doe down. I will send pic soon. Lana


SWEET!!!:dancing::dancing:


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

What a great weekend I had. My husband and I got out early Saturday Oct. 10th morning and went to our stands. We were not having much luck so Rick asked me if I would like to go hunt the double stand with him. I thought "sure" since it was his Birthday and all. We got there about 9:00 and around 12:15 Rick said there was a doe to my left comming in fast. It went to text book. I shot her at 8 yards and she hopped a couple of times and fell over at 10 yards. It just does'nt get any sweeter then that. Happy Birthday to my Hubby. Who by the way later that day also shot a sow that was around 200 lbs. :thumbs_up


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice job!!!! Don't you just love it when you see them fall!!! We are on the board!!!!! Got venison and pork in one day!!!! :tongue:


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice Doe!! 

Congrats on the critter down!:thumbs_up


----------



## Passion2009 (Oct 6, 2009)

tothewoodz said:


> What a great weekend I had. My husband and I got out early Saturday Oct. 10th morning and went to our stands. We were not having much luck so Rick asked me if I would like to go hunt the double stand with him. I thought "sure" since it was his Birthday and all. We got there about 9:00 and around 12:15 Rick said there was a doe to my left comming in fast. It went to text book. I shot her at 8 yards and she hopped a couple of times and fell over at 10 yards. It just does'nt get any sweeter then that. Happy Birthday to my Hubby. Who by the way later that day also shot a sow that was around 200 lbs. :thumbs_up


NICE JOB AND NICE DOE! I hope I get one with a bow! Spread the luck to Dillon County, SC


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Passion2009 said:


> NICE JOB AND NICE DOE! I hope I get one with a bow! Spread the luck to Dillon County, SC


You will! I"m sending good luck to you now!!! I've been lucky so far!!!


----------



## Blackroesses (Aug 17, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!!!:wav:


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> You will! I"m sending good luck to you now!!! I've been lucky so far!!!


Yes you have. :thumbs_up Thanks gals for all the congrats. Now lets go out and have some more fun in the woods.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

tothewoodz said:


> Yes you have. :thumbs_up Thanks gals for all the congrats. Now lets go out and have some more fun in the woods.


I wish it would stop raining!!


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

i know it is driving me crazy also


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

We have all this nice cool weather ... would be great for hunting if it weren't raining. Gonna start building a ark before long.


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

Well I will be back out in the Morning. It's time for a BBD (Big Buck Daddy) to walk my way and find his way to my wall. :wink:


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Good Luck ~ not on your team ~ but I love to see when you girls all post awesome pics. I just got my little button buck so far but he is the #1 deer and is going on the wall :smile:


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

Well it was a great weekend to see all the does. I had one 5 yrds in front of me Sat. and Sunday I called in 4 does. I don't want to take any more does off this land. I need them to bring in the boys. I can go to a few other places this year for my one more doe that I will give to a needy family. My family always tryies to do this every year. Last year we gave to Harvest for Hunger. The year before it was to a lady I know who is helping out with her grandsons.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

tothewoodz said:


> Well it was a great weekend to see all the does. I had one 5 yrds in front of me Sat. and Sunday I called in 4 does. I don't want to take any more does off this land. I need them to bring in the boys. I can go to a few other places this year for my one more doe that I will give to a needy family. My family always tryies to do this every year. Last year we gave to Harvest for Hunger. The year before it was to a lady I know who is helping out with her grandsons.


That's funny cause I'm the other way around....I want to see does and all I'm seeing are bucks. We think alike!!! We also do for Hunters for the Hungry!! I like to do one for Thanksgiving and one for Christmas. Hang in there a buck will show!!!


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

okay I'll tell the does to come your way if you tell the Big bucks to come mine. LOL


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

tothewoodz said:


> okay I'll tell the does to come your way if you tell the Big bucks to come mine. LOL


Ok BIG BUCKS coming your way!!!!!! I went this afternoon and saw a 8 pt and 3 does!!! Couldn't get a shot at the does but the 8 pt was at 13 yards...but I let him walk. MAN that's hard!!!


----------



## archerygal2010 (Oct 1, 2009)

*grateful*

hey there im real grateful to have found archerytalk, its a great place, thanks so much liz


----------



## ShootnPassion (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh my stars!!! 2 bucks....1 hunt????? How awesome is that???? My hat is off to you!


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

*a shout out*

Hey Fellow Hunting Hotties,

Just wanted to check in to tell you I really haven't fallen off the face of the earth. Earlier this month I went in for some emergency surgery and I finally get over that and (since I am a substitute teacher this year and Southern IL is literally closing schools b/c of flu) I caught the flu. Now I am laid up on the couch under blankets with hot tea. I couldn't even help my husband drag his out of the woods tonight, he had to call someone to help (usually my job). On top of everything we FINALLY closed on our new home and we get to move in mid November. Great timing right! I am going to make time, the one good thing about being a sub is that you don't have to go to work everyday.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

archermarj said:


> Hey Fellow Hunting Hotties,
> 
> Just wanted to check in to tell you I really haven't fallen off the face of the earth. Earlier this month I went in for some emergency surgery and I finally get over that and (since I am a substitute teacher this year and Southern IL is literally closing schools b/c of flu) I caught the flu. Now I am laid up on the couch under blankets with hot tea. I couldn't even help my husband drag his out of the woods tonight, he had to call someone to help (usually my job). On top of everything we FINALLY closed on our new home and we get to move in mid November. Great timing right! I am going to make time, the one good thing about being a sub is that you don't have to go to work everyday.


I hope you feel better soon!!! New home I know that was exciting!!! I'm going to the woods in just a little while....it would be nice to have a picture to post tonight!!! Feel better soon!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

ShootnPassion said:


> Oh my stars!!! 2 bucks....1 hunt????? How awesome is that???? My hat is off to you!


Now I can't even see a deer!!!!!


----------



## ShootnPassion (Oct 26, 2009)

Hmmmmm.....they heard about the last time you were in the woods...they're hiding from you....but you'll "outsmart" them!


----------



## gyddieupquirt (Oct 20, 2009)

Bucks are finally moving in my area, yay! (southern IL) However Im stuck at home, just had another knee surgery, but Im hoping to get out into the woods this coming weekend.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

ShootnPassion said:


> Hmmmmm.....they heard about the last time you were in the woods...they're hiding from you....but you'll "outsmart" them!


What a yucky afternoon to hunt. I saw nothing!!! Now when I get off of work it's dark!!! What a bummer!!!!


----------



## blingbowhunter (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice deer!!! good shot too!:jam::jam::jam:


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

Sorry it has been a while since I have been able to get to the computer. Out hunting but still looking for my buck.  Does anyone know how our team is doing in the standings?


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

Okay girls I know it's been a while.... How is everyone doing? I'm still in the woods hunting. Im taking a break this weekend but will be back at it next week. Im still looking for a buck. We are going to get another chance at a doe also. I have had more then my share of them 5 yrds. in front but only untill now did we decied to go ahead and take a few more off the land. So keep your fingers crossed. I hope you all have a great week.
Lana


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

tothewoodz said:


> Okay girls I know it's been a while.... How is everyone doing? I'm still in the woods hunting. Im taking a break this weekend but will be back at it next week. Im still looking for a buck. We are going to get another chance at a doe also. I have had more then my share of them 5 yrds. in front but only untill now did we decied to go ahead and take a few more off the land. So keep your fingers crossed. I hope you all have a great week.
> Lana


That is awesome that you are still out there hunting! It is entirely too cold here in Utah, and we have to trek through 3 or 4 feet of snow to really hunt any where. So our season has shut down. Our season actually ends on December 15th.

Good luck out there! I hope you get your buck!


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

Okay girls I'm still trying. I will be out this weekend. It will be my last one. It's only 6 deg. here with a wind chill of Cold ass H_ _ _ . I think we are in First place :first: but Im still going to give it one more try. I hope everyone had a a great Holiday and a safe and Happy New Years. I will let you all know how it went. Hope to see someone on here. I feel so alone... Where are all my girls??


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

Shoot. No luck. My time out in the woods is now over for deer. Well at least I put 50 pts in. Let's hope we can keep the lst place spot.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Our season was over Jan 1. But we are in 1st place for now!!! Better luck next year!!


----------

